# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  اساسيات الرجيم السليم

## hivot

هناك اساسيات للرجيم وعلى كل من يرغب في هندسة رجيم عليه معرفة قواعد وأسس الرجيم السليم حتى لا يقع في مشاكل صحية هو في غنى عنها والتي قد تصل في بعض الاحيان الى الوفاة او ضهور امراض خطيرة تعيق استمرار حياته 

1- معرفة الطول بالسنتميتر ومعرفة الوزن الحالي 
وهذة النقطة من ابجديات هندسة الرجيم حيث لابد من حساب مؤشر كتلة الجسم( Bmi)وهذا المؤشر يعطينا عدة نقاط 
أهمها معرفة مدى السمنة التي نعاني منها و معرفة عدد الكيلوجرامات الواجب التخلص منها وذلك للوصول الى الوزن المثالي, ويمكن حساب الوزن المثالي ايضاًعن طريق طرح 100من طولنا بالسنتميتر مثال شخص طوله 180 سم يكون وزنه المثالي 100-180 =80 كيلو غرام 

2- الرجيم السليم لا يسبب الجوع 
من المهم ان نعرف ان الرجيم اذا كان سليم لا يسبب الجوع وهذة النقطة قد تكون غريبة على البعض حيث ان الجوع هو عدو الرجيم وإنما نصل الى نقطة بين الشبع والجوع في اساسيات التخطيط للرجيم 

3- الرجيم السليم لا يسبب شحوب الوجة 
بعض الناس عندما تراه تحس انه مريض من وجهه وعلامات المرض بادية عليه وإذا سألته يقول عامل رجيم وهذا خطأ 
فمن خلال الوجة تعرف إذا كان رجيم هذا الشخص صحيح أم خاطئ وهل يفتقر رجيم هذا الشخص الى العناصر الضرورية 
كالفيتامينات والأملاح الضرورية أم لا 
4- معرفة عدد السعرات الحرارية المطلوبة في الرجيم 
هذة النقطة قد تكون صعبة الحساب على البعض ويمكن تبسيط حسابها كالتالي 
نضرب عدد 22 في الوزن المثالي والناتج يكون عدد السعرات الحرارية المطلوبة 

5-الإبتعاد عن الادوية التي يدعى انها تسبب النحافة 
حيث أن هذة الادوية لها أثار جانبية خطيرة كالفشل الكلوي أو امراض نحن في غنى عنها 

6- يجب ان يشمل الرجيم على مجموعات الغذاء الرئيسية 

وللموضوع بقية 

الغذاء قبل الدواء محبكم Hivot

----------


## شوق الربيع

تسلمووووو على الموضوع
يعطيك العافية


تحياااتي
شوق الربيع

----------


## أمل الظهور

*مشكور على الطرح ..*

*الكثير يسووا رجيم ويتعبهم لانه بدون نظام بدون وصفه وبدون اساسيات* 

*يعطيك العافيه* 

*ننتظر البقيه*

----------


## تاج

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل المفيد لجميع متبعي الرجيمات 
وغيرهم كذالك ,,

----------


## شجن الذكريات

*تحياتي*
*على الموضوع*
**
*مشكور*

----------

